# العمارة والنانو تكنولوجي .... الثورة الصناعية الثانية



## راجية الجنة (9 يونيو 2010)

*لقد شاع مؤخرا استخدام كلمة النانو تكنولوجي و ظهرت عدة ابحاث وتطبيقات لها في مجالات عدة منها ماهو طبي مثل ابحاث العالم المصري مصظفى السيد في استخام تكنولوجيا نانو الذهب لعلاج مرض السرطان ومنها ماهو صناعي مثل انتاج مصنع سيارات متكامل في حجم علبة الكبريت وهناك الكثير من التطبيقات في هذة المجالات ولكن السؤال هو اين نحن المعماريون العرب من هذة التكنولوجبا ؟؟؟؟ *
* لماذا نقف دائما في صف المتفرجين لا المنتجين ؟؟؟لماذا لايكون لنا السبق الحضاري في استخدام وتظوير مثل هذة التكنولوجيا ؟؟؟ وللعلم انها مازلت في بدايتها والابحاث مازالت في مهدها *
*ولذلك ادعو كل من يهمة امر امتة في المشاركة في هذا الموضوع واثراءة حتى ولو بالشئ القليل *
*وقريبا سارفق بعض الابحاث والمراجع التي تناولت هذا الموضوع*


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه انا اسمع عنها لكن معرفش اي حاجه عنها علشان مكنش كداب ويا ريت لو حد يعرف يفيدنا افاده الله


----------



## راجية الجنة (9 يونيو 2010)

في المرفقات بحثي المتواضع عن النانوتكنولوجي والعمارة واعرض فية مقدمة عامة عن النانو تكنولوجي وتطبيقاتها المختلفة في العمارة ​


----------



## راجية الجنة (9 يونيو 2010)

بجد مافيش حد بيهتم بالعلم لدرجة دية 
طيب لغاية ماحد يرد نبدا نقول ممكن النانو يعمل اية؟؟؟؟

اننا اذا كان لدين ا مدنا صناعية بمساحة 100 فدان بنتج استثمارات صناعية 5 مليار دولار سنويا فانة بعلم النانو تكنولوجي في التصنيع بستطيع ان تنتج استثنارات 50مليار دولار سنويا على نصف المساحة اي على مساحة 50 فدان فقط 
المثال التاني اننا نستطيع باستخدام لترمن دهان صناعي مصنع بعلم النانو ان ندهن قطارا كااملا مكونا من 10 عربات اما ذا كان لدينا 25 موسوعة من الموسوعات البريطانية فاننا نستطيع ان نضعها على راس دبوس كما ذكر العالم الامريكي ريتشارد فايمن الذي حصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع كويس اوي انا اول مره اسمع عنه
بجد لربنا يخليكي انك افدتينا الافاده دي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## راجية الجنة (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي على ردك واهتمامك بالموضوع بجد كنت هافقد الامل فان حد يعبرني رغم ان الموضوع فعلا مهم جدا


----------



## cad for all (10 يونيو 2010)

لا اوعي تفقدي الامل علشان منخسرش مهندسه ممتازه زيك


----------



## راجية الجنة (15 يونيو 2010)

الرابط التالي بة رسالة ماجستير عنوانها العمارة الخضراء وتكنولوجيا النانو
http://alex.academia.edu/documents/0063/9966/GREEN_NANOARCHITECTURE_mastr_degree.pdf


----------



## m.alkhdour (15 يونيو 2010)

انا شاكر لك و لجميع المشاركين سوف ابحث في هذا الموضوع عن كثب و انشاء الله تعم الفائدة


----------



## cad for all (16 يونيو 2010)

متشكرين جدا علي الرابط وانشاء الله الاقي الوقت الي اقدر اقراه واستفيد منه واشكرك مره تانيه


----------



## راجية الجنة (16 يونيو 2010)

*ملخص الرسالة*

ملخص الرسالة السابقة لمن يريد اخذ فكرة عامة 

هذه الرسالة تلقى الضوء على التطور الملاحظ فى الآونة الآخيرة فى استكشاف الجديد فى مجال التكنولوجيا والذى ادى
الى ظهور تكنولوجيا النانو حيث أصبحت ترتبط بحياتنا اليومية بداية من أجهزة الحاسوب صغيرة الحجم وفائقة السرعة
والأقمشة المقاومة للبقع وحتى علاج المرضى من خلايا سرطانية معينة وقد أصبح العديد من المنتجات المطروحة بالاسواق
تعتمد فى صناعتها على تكنولوجيا النانو. والجدير بالذآر أن معظم هذه المنتجات تعتمد على الأستغلال الأمثل للتكنولوجيا
المتعارف عليها مثل الأسطح المقاومة للخدش او التصاق الأتربة بها. ومن المتوقع أن تشهد العقود المقبلة طفرة هائلة فى هذه
التكنولوجيا ستدهش البشرية جمعاء.​
تم تقسيم هذه الرسالة الى ثلاثة أجزاء يتم من خلالها عرض الموضوع بطريقة علمية متسلسلة بدءا من تعريف تكنولوجيا
النانو وما قدمته تلك التكنولوجيا للبشرية وأثرها فى مجال العمارة وآذلك على فكر المهندس المعمارى فى وقتنا هذا​.​
ونلخصها فيما يلى​:​
*١​- تكنولوجيا النانو​
*آنتيجة متوقعة للبحث العلمى والتطور المستمر فى مجال التكنولوجيا يتم اآتشاف الكثير والجديد مما يساعد على حياة افضل
للبشرية ومن هذا المنطلق يبدأ حديثنا فى الباب الأول عن تعريف لمعنى آلمة نانو ومن ثم نتجه الى المقاييس المتناهية فى
حيث اآتشاف هذه الجزيئات المتناهية فى الصغر أدى الى ​( nano scale ) الصغر التى تقاس بوحدة النانو متر
وبالتالى الى ظهور تكنولوجيا النانو. وقد أخترقت هذه التكنولوجيا (nano science ) البحث العلمى فى مجال النانو
جميع المجالات فى الحياة وذلك يرجع الى الخصائص و المميزات الناتجة عنها.​
*٢​-عمارة النانو​
*عمارة النانو هى عباره عن أندماج تكنولوجيا النانو مع العماره و تأثيرها على هذا المجال من عدة اوجه و يتجه حديثنا فى
هذا الباب الى الأثارالمترتبة على اآتشاف تكنولوجيا النانو وتاثيرها على مجال العمارة وايضا على فكر المهندس المعمارى
فتكنولوجيا النانو لها أثرها على خصائص المواد وايضا على الطاقة والذى أدى بدوره الى أختلاف ملحوظ فى اساليب التفكير
والتصميم المعمارى حيث يتم عرض هذه الأختلافات وآذلك التساؤلات عن وجود آية مخاطر اوأثارجانبية لتكنولوجيا النانو
تعود بالضرر على الأنسان والبيئة مما يجعلنا نأخذ الحذر ويكون التطوير فى تكنولوجيا النانو على مجال العمارة تطويرا
يساعد على وجود الأستدامة​.​
*٣​-عمارة النانو الخضراء​
*عمارة النانو الخضراء هى عباره عن اندماج تكنولوجيا النانو الخضراء مع العماره او يمكن ان ننظر لها من وجه اخر و هو
اندماج تكنولوجيا النانو مع العماره الخضراء حيث أدت المخاوف من تكنولوجيا النانو الى توخى الحذر من الأضرار الجانبية
على الأنسان والبيئة ولذلك آان الأتجاه والألحاح على وجود الاستدامة فى استخدام تكنولوجيا النانو فى مجال العمارة حتى
تكون عمارة النانو الخضراء لضمان الأستفادة من تكنولوجيا النانو وتجنب أثارها الجانبية على الأنسان والبيئة​.​
وبالفعل بدأ البحث فى هذا الاتجاه والوصول الى نتائج مبشره لمستقبل افضل لمجال العماره و ظهرت تلك النتائج فى التصميم
جيث بدء ظهور مدن بأآملها تبني بهذه التكنولوجيا مثل مدينة النانو آما ظهر التأثير ايضا على المواد المعماريه المستخدمه
فى عمليه البناء و الديكور واخيرا التأثير على الطاقه و جاء هذا التأثير من حيث جعل المواد المستخدمه مجدده للطاقه او
بمعنى ادق مولده للطاقه و بذلك يكون الوصول للهدف من تكنولوجيا النانو قد تحقق و لكنه تحقق مع وجود الاستدامه فى
المبانى و بذلك نضمن مستقبل افضل لمجال العماره ​.​
الهدف الاساسى من هذه الرساله هو توضيح اهمية تكنولوجيا النانو على البشريه و على جميع مجالات الحياه و نتجه بالترآيز
على تأثيرها فى مجال العماره لتظهر عمارة النانو و بالتعمق فى هذا الاندماج نتمكن من التوصل الى عمارة النانو الخضراء​


----------



## راجية الجنة (16 يونيو 2010)

رابطيين لموقعيين هاميين تناولا موضوع النانو تكنولوجي والعمارة وتطبيقاتهم 
http://greendimensions.wikidot.com/nanotechnology-in-architecture
http://understandingnano.com/

انتظروا المزيد.......


----------



## سهام معمر (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اختي راجية الجنة على هذا الموضوع الممتاز
لقد استطعت ان تحببيه لكل المهتمين’ فأنا صراحة لم اعره اهتماما قبل اليوم.

وفقك الله


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أختنا الكريمة طبعا موضوع حساس و ممتاز و لكني أعتقد أن تكنولوجيا النانو ليست بالجديدة 
فلم تظهر هذه التكنولوجيا ( و ذلك حسب رأي ) إلا بعد أن جرى بها الغرب مجراً غير يسير بل مجرى كبيرا 
و لذلك بدأت هذه التكنولوجيا بالظهور . فقد بدأوا بمخابرهم منذ زمن مغلقين على أنفسهم الأبواب 
يضخون الأموا ل الكثيرة و الأفكارة الوفيرة للوصول إلى هذه التكنولوجيا 
فمن من قادر على البحث في هذه التكنولوجيا . 
إذا أراد شخص الحصول على شهادة دكتوراه فعليه الذهاب للغرب لماذا ؟ 
و لماذا ما زالت لدينا عقدة الخواجة ؟ 
و الدراسة في بلاد الخواجات ؟
و لما ننظر إلى المهندس الخواجة على انه أفهم من ابن البلد ؟
و لماذا نثق بالمهندس الخواجة بالرغم من انه لدينا ألف مهندس يفوق هذا الخواجة علما و خبرة ؟

نسأل الله أن يعيننا على أنفسنا و أن يسهل لنا علما نافع لنا و للمسلمين .
و إليكم هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الجن 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا ۚ لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ ﴿٣٣
صدق الله العظيم 
إلا بسلطان و كما فسره البعض العلم . 

نسأل الله أن يسهل لنا جميعا علما و يرزقنا علما نافع لنا في الدنيا و الآخرة 

و السلام عليكم


----------



## أسد الغابة (22 يونيو 2010)

الله تعالى يرزقك ماترجين ياراجية الجنة بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## راجية الجنة (23 يونيو 2010)

اولا:شكرا لكل من قام بالرد او المشاركة في الموضوع 
ثانيا :اتفق مع الاخ abo alafkar في رأية "​إذا أراد شخص الحصول على شهادة دكتوراه فعليه الذهاب للغرب لماذا ؟ 
و لماذا ما زالت لدينا عقدة الخواجة ؟ 
و الدراسة في بلاد الخواجات ؟
و لما ننظر إلى المهندس الخواجة على انه أفهم من ابن البلد ؟
و لماذا نثق بالمهندس الخواجة بالرغم من انه لدينا ألف مهندس يفوق هذا الخواجة علما و خبرة ؟"
وهو سبب في اني قمت بفتح هذا الموضوع حتى ولو لم نقم باضافة الجديد لهذة التكنولوجيا على الاقل قمنا بتسهيل البحث لمن يريد التعرف على هذة التقنية الحديثة


----------



## راجية الجنة (23 يونيو 2010)

في المرفقات بحث عن النانو تكنولوجي بشكل عام


----------



## سهيل66 (24 يونيو 2010)

تكنولوجيا النانو لها كل المستقبل لذا علينا أن نعرها الكثير من الإهتمام ..شكرا أخت راجية على جهدك المميز


----------



## prince75 (15 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا اخى والف شكر


----------



## [email protected] (29 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رااائع ومشاركات بناءة جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## م.البوريني (23 يناير 2012)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أختنا الكريمة طبعا موضوع حساس و ممتاز و لكني أعتقد أن تكنولوجيا النانو ليست بالجديدة
> فلم تظهر هذه التكنولوجيا ( و ذلك حسب رأي ) إلا بعد أن جرى بها الغرب مجراً غير يسير بل مجرى كبيرا
> و لذلك بدأت هذه التكنولوجيا بالظهور . فقد بدأوا بمخابرهم منذ زمن مغلقين على أنفسهم الأبواب
> ...



اخي العزيز ان مكتشف تحريك الذرات النانونية هو و بكل فخر عالم عربي مسلم الفلسطيني البروفيسور منير نايفية و هو الرائد في هذا المجال لمن اراد ان يعلم المزيد علية البحث وسف تعلم ان ليس الخواجات فقط الذين لديهم العلم نعم لديهم المال وحقول البحث مفتوحه الا ان الادمغة هي التي تنتج العلم


----------



## فنون العمارة (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرا ع الموضوع جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## str (3 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من قيم
اختي العزيزة ارجو ان تعيدي رفع رسالة الماجستير لاني ما قدرت احملها من الرابط


----------



## محمباسيو (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا طالب دراسات عليا وبفكر جديا اعمل رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي في تكنولوجيا النانو وغالبا هيكون عنوان الرسالة تفعيل دور تكنولوجيا النانو في تحجيم المناطق العشوائية فرجاءا لو فيه اي ابحاث او كتب تفيدونا بيها اكون شاكرا جداااااااااااااا ....عاااااااااااااااااااااجلا ارجوكم


----------



## fozefoz (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 أكتوبر 2012)

المشكلة منش في النانو تكنولوجي المشكلة ان معظم الباحثين يحاول البحث في مواضيع يجد فيها ( توفر المعلومات واي بمعنى انه لايجهد نفسه ولذلك لو نظرت حضرتك لمعظم الابحاث هنلاقي مواضيع مكرررة مع تغيير المكان محل الدراسة مثلا منطقة كذا دراسة حالة


----------



## nora yahia (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط ده مش شغال للاسف :\


----------



## عبدالرحمن 123 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa elmazny (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا انا كنت ببحث فى الموضوع ده ومكنتش لاقيه داته فيه شكرا جزيلا مرة اخري اختي فى الله


----------



## saber7 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا جماعه بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اعرف كيفية المشاركة و كتاباة المواضيع أوي لو عندي أسئلة أو استفسارات أو مشكلة و محتاج حل هكتبها و أعرضها على حضراتكم ازاااي ؟ 
*


----------



## ميريت (30 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف الرابط الخاص بالرسالة لا يعمل


----------



## roozysoofy (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

